# Und da steht ihr jetzt also schief im Parkplatz...



## Caps-lock (25. November 2012)

Moinsen Leute,

vielleicht geht es ja nur mir so, aber Parkplätze sind Mangelware und gerne stehen dann auch mal Leute so, dass sie 2-4 Parkplätze brauchen.
Ich frage mich dann immer was in solchen Leuten vorgeht, denn offenkundig sind diese entweder unfähig zu parken oder machen das mit Absicht.
Mich würds einfach mal interessieren was stimmt.

Grüße Caps


----------



## Laxera (25. November 2012)

naja in den meisten fällen (d.h. wenn kein zeitdruck ist) dann rangiere ich bis ich grad drin stehe (weil ich es hasse, wenn leute nicht parken können und ich so keinen platz habe - d.h. ich versuche es besser zu machen)

falls ich aber druck habe (d.h. ich fahre mittags kurz von der schule zum fastfood laden (maccy) und hab keine zeit, dann kann es schon sein das ich (und meine mitfahrer) aussteigen ohne das ich rangiert bin)

man muss sich das rangieren/neu-einparken auch von der zeit her leisten können (sicher ist es für den der auch parken möchte dann auch schlecht, aber dann habe ich zumindest nen grund schlampig drin zu stehen!)

wobei ich NIEMALS 4 plätze brauche (nicht mal drei) eher mal max 1,5 (d.h. einen ganzen und dann stehe ich halt nicht sauber, das mal ein wenig mehr gebraucht wird...aber nie komplett falsch!)

mfg LAX


----------



## Magogan (25. November 2012)

Die Parkplätze sind größtenteils zu eng. Selbst wenn man eingeparkt hat, was meist schon schwierig ist, kommt man nicht aus dem Auto ... Wenn nur Platz für ein Auto zwischen zwei Autos ist, komm ich mit meinem Auto gar nicht rein, weil alles so eng ist und mein Auto vielleicht zu groß ... Und falls ich doch mal drin bin, komme ich kaum aus dem Auto, wie gesagt xD


----------



## Carcharoth (25. November 2012)

[x] Ich kann autofahren und habe nie Probleme Gerade zu parken.


----------



## Caps-lock (25. November 2012)

Ok wenigstens bin ich nicht der einzige der was dazu zu sagen hat *G*.
In Parkhäusern ist das am Wochenende immer klasse, wenn dann noch 5 Parkplätze frei sind im ganzen Parkhaus aber keiner echt frei.


----------



## xynlovesit (25. November 2012)

Also, ich kann mich nur damals erinnern in Deutschland, dass man nachdem einparken gar nicht mehr aussteigen konnte.


Hier in Amerika habe ich jedenfalls kein Problem. Alle Parkplaetze sind schraeg gemacht (nichts mit kurbeln)  und so gross, dass ein Bus reinpasst. Von der Breite her.


----------



## SonicTank (25. November 2012)

Einige Leute die einen Führerschein haben sind echt unfähig, meiner Meinung nach. Das was der TE da schreibt, seh ich fast jeden Tag. Richtig parken und vor allem rückwärts einparken, dazu ist nicht jeder befähigt. 

Ich kann das nicht wirklich nachvollziehen, wenn ein Kleinwagen in der Größe eines Rollschuhs mit vier Rädern nicht den Parkplatz, welcher klar und deutlich mit zwei weißen Linien markiert ist, treffen kann. Um nicht alle Kleinwagenfahrer ins schlechte Licht zu stellen, das kommt auch mit den "dicken" Karren vor.

Ich vermute mal, die Leute, die sich nicht um das richtige Einparken scheren, machen das nicht mit Absicht, sondern sind unfähig soweit zu denken, dass andere Leute auch gerne einen Parkplatz haben wollen, oder haben einfach kein räumliches Vorstellungsvermögen. Manche machen es auch mit Absicht, so à la: "Hier bin ich und sonst keiner!".

Naja, den Lappen kriegt irgendwie jeder, aber der vernünftige Umgang mit dem Fortbewegungsmittel Auto ist anscheinend nicht jedem gegeben.

Das betrifft nicht nur das Parken.

grml


----------



## Magogan (25. November 2012)

Also vorwärts einparken kann ich, nur rückwärts hab ich so meine Probleme. Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass meine Fahrschule einfach schlecht war ... Deswegen parke ich fast immer vorwärts ein


----------



## Konov (25. November 2012)

Ich habn Parkplatz, nämlich in meiner Wohnung. 

Ich könnte aber mal versuchen mein Fahrrad mitten auf den Hof zu stellen, so dass kein Auto mehr vorbeikommt.


----------



## vollmi (25. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Also vorwärts einparken kann ich, nur rückwärts hab ich so meine Probleme. Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass meine Fahrschule einfach schlecht war ... Deswegen parke ich fast immer vorwärts ein



Bei mir isses genau andersrum. Vorwärts komm ich selten rein ohne diverse male zurückzufahren, vor allem auf Parkplätzen woe die einzelnen Reihen nur zwei Autobreiten auseinanderstehen. Hab immer angst vorne zu touchieren.
Drum park ich meist rückwärts ein, kann man auch näher ans andere Auto ranfahren ohne dem anderen Fahrer den Einstieg zu erschwehren und sich selber den Ausstieg.

Aber die Parkplätze sollen uns offenbar zu smarts und Pandas zwingen. 
Eigentlich müssten die Parkpätze solche Mindestmasse vorgeschrieben kriegen, das 80% der Autos auf den Strassen drauf platz haben ohne sich die Türen anzukratzen beim aussteigen. Und nicht nur für die 10 Prozent Kleinstwagen.

mfG René


----------



## Legendary (25. November 2012)

Das Problem grad in Tiefgaragen ist nunmal die Verordnung, die auf die 70er zurückgeht. Dort wurde die Mindestbreite für einen Parkplatz festgelegt und die gilt heute immer noch! Nur daran liegts. Logisch, dass die meisten Betreiber von TGs nicht so "blöd" sind und freiwillig Parkplätze verschenken, nur um fette Q7, X5 und andere Riesenwägen da reinzustellen. Ich komm mit meinem Polo zumindest überall problemlos rein und der ist von den Maßen her ca. so groß wie ein Golf 3.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2012)

Ich denke, das ist meist so eine Mischung aus nicht parken können, keine Zeit und auch nicht richtig parken wollen.
Nicht parken können hab ich zB in meinem Abijahrgang gesehen. Da hatten genug den Führerschein, konnten aber weder wirklich gut fahren noch einparken. 
Da bin ich immer wieder über meinen Fahrlehrer froh, wenn ich manche Anfänger gesehen hab.
Naja keine Zeit erklärt sich von selbst.
Nicht parken wollen ist mMn ganz einfaches Arschlochverhalten. Denen ist das dann schlichtweg egal. "Ach, pff, dann steh ich halt n bissl schief, ist mir auch egal, kb nochmal richtig zu parken..."


Ich selbst park rückwärts besser als vorwärts ein, aber korrigier das immer so, dass ich innerhalb der Fläche stehe, sollte ich vorher schief geparkt haben. 
Abgesehen davon, dass ich das nml (Bis zum Erbrechen *g*) so gelernt habe und es für richtig halte, hab ich auch nie irgendwelchen Zeitdruck, da ich eigentlich immer pünktlich bin.




Legendary schrieb:


> [...] Nur daran liegts. [...]


Sicher nicht, hab sogar schon Smarts gesehen, die 2 Parkplätze belegt haben


----------



## schneemaus (25. November 2012)

Also... Ich gehör auch zur Fraktion "Rückwärts einparken ist viel einfacher als vorwärts" - und am einfachsten find ich seitwärts. Kein Witz. Vor allem, seit ich das halbe Jahr hier in der Neustadt gewohnt hab und gelernt hab, mich mit meinem Kombi in noch so kleine Lücken zu zwängen.

Bei mir kommt's auf die Situation und den Parkplatz an. Halb 10 vorm Rewe, der eh gleich zu macht und wo nix mehr los ist und ich park scheiße ein? Egal. Aber wenn eh nicht so super viel Platz ist, mach ich halt nen Korrekturzug. Immer noch besser, als schepp drinzustehen. Zeitmangel in der Form kenn ich definitiv nicht, als dass ich nicht noch die halbe Minute für den Korrekturzug Zeit hätte.


----------



## Xidish (25. November 2012)

Also Einparken klappte bei mir von anfang an recht gut.
Und wenn ich nicht ganz in der Spur bin, dann korrigiere ich eben.
Allerdings gibt es schon so einige Egoisten, die meinen, sie wären die Einzigen im Straßenverkehr.

Manchmal gibt es jedoch Probleme bei der Größe des Parkplatzes.
Du stehst vielleicht genau in der Parklücke, musst aber "sehr schlank" sein, um noch rauszukommen.^^
Das hat erst vor kurzem auch das EU-Parlament erkannt (kam neulich im TV).
Die Parkplatzbreite soll neu definiert werden, da die Autos breiter geworden sind.


----------



## Manowar (25. November 2012)

Ich war früher jeden Morgen beim Bäcker und hab da auch div. Helden gesehen, die Teilweise quer auf 3 Parkplätzen standen und ich dann einige Meter mehr hätte laufen müssen(!).
Ich hab die dann immer zugeparkt,dass sie nicht wegkamen 

Selber parke ich immer vernünftig und da wo es passt (auch unter Zeitdruck). Schon allein aus dem Grund, weil ich nicht will, dass was an man Auto kommt.


----------



## Theopa (25. November 2012)

Ich würde eigentlich fast immer korrigieren, schon alleine weil ich es selbst nicht haben könnte schief zu stehen.

Das Problem mit den Parkhäusern ist natürlich schwierig, ebenso wie das Problem "Linke Spuren bei Autobahnbaustellen" (Nur Fahrzeuge bis 2m Gesamtbreite dürfen da links fahren)
Im Prinzip würde ich mal sagen: Selbst Schuld, man wusste ja schon davor dass der Q7 kein Fiat Punto ist. Dennoch wären kleinere Korrekturen sinnvoll, allerdings eben in gesundem Rahmen. Ein Mittelklasse-Wagen sollte gemütlich rein- /durchpassen, aber alles für die dicksten Schlitten auszulegen wäre Blödsinn.




Manowar schrieb:


> Ich hab die dann immer zugeparkt,dass sie nicht wegkamen



Was auch schön ist, sofern man gerade Zeit hat: So zuparken, dass sie weg KÖNNTEN, aber eben mit 2cm Spiel auf jeder Seite. Dann 20 Meter entfernt hinstellen und genießen.


----------



## EspCap (25. November 2012)

Theopa schrieb:


> Was auch schön ist, sofern man gerade Zeit hat: So zuparken, dass sie weg KÖNNTEN, aber eben mit 2cm Spiel auf jeder Seite. Dann 20 Meter entfernt hinstellen und genießen.



Wer so was macht, ist kein Stück besser als Leute die sich quer über 3 Parkplätze stellen. 

Zum Thema schlecht Parken musste ich an dieses Bild denken, das sich neulich vor der Uni geboten hat:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Falls ihr es nicht versteht - das sind Dozenten-/Profparklätze, welche diejenigen mithilfe dieser "Schranke" sperren können. Was einen nicht daran hindert, einfach seitlich reinzufahren. 
(Und ja, bei uns ist es im Herbst/Winter immer so neblig.)


----------



## Wynn (25. November 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> (Und ja, bei uns ist es im Herbst/Winter immer so neblig.)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (25. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Silent Hill



Jeden. verdammten. Morgen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theopa (26. November 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wer so was macht, ist kein Stück besser als Leute die sich quer über 3 Parkplätze stellen.



Naja, etwas fies ist es, aber wenn jemand so unglaublich rücksichtslos gegenüber anderen ist (Anderes Beispiel: Auf Behindertenparkplatz stellen um 50 Meter Fußweg zu sparen) hat mE eine kleine Strafe verdient. Natürlich würde ich ihn nicht verzweifeln lassen, sondern nach kurzer Zeit wegfahren. Aber die Diskussion danach wärs mir ja sowas von Wert 

Anderes Ärgernis bei kleinen Parklücken (selbst schon mehrmals erlebt): Anderes Auto (Im Regelfall, natürlich nicht immer, ein dicker Benz) bleibt neben einem stehen. Platz ist wenig, aber man könnte mit etwas Aufwand aussteigen. Was passiert: Tür wird geöffnet, "vorsichtig" gegen die andere (meine -.-) Tür gerammt, dann gehts ans aussteigen. Wenn das unabsichtlich passiert ist es ja ok, kann mal passieren, wenn dann aber ein Kommentar nach dem Motto "bei ihrem Auto fällt der Kratzer ja sowieso nicht auf" kommt seh ich rot...


----------



## shadow24 (26. November 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt's auf die Situation und den Parkplatz an. Halb 10 vorm Rewe, der eh gleich zu macht und wo nix mehr los ist und ich park scheiße ein? Egal. Aber wenn eh nicht so super viel Platz ist, mach ich halt nen Korrekturzug. Immer noch besser, als schepp drinzustehen. Zeitmangel in der Form kenn ich definitiv nicht, als dass ich nicht noch die halbe Minute für den Korrekturzug Zeit hätte.




this...
und was mich auch ständig nervt ist das gekurbel in parkplätze rein womit man den ganzen nachfolgenden verkehr aufhält,während ungelogene 20 m weiter diverse parkplätze frei sind,wo man ohne probleme reinkäme,aber dafür müsste man ja 20 m weiter laufen...da könnte ich aussteigen und die ausm wagen ziehen...wie kann man nur so super faul sein?die zeit die ich mit dem reinkurbeln verbrauche hab ich doch fett wieder drin indem ich ein paar meter weiteren laufweg habe...ist mir echt ein rätsel sowas...udn ich red dabei nicht wo es aus kübeln schüttet,sondern selbst bei herrlichsten sonnenschein, bloss nicht ein meter weiter als notwendig laufen...aber scheint eine zivilisationskrankheit zu sein...


----------



## Magogan (26. November 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> this...
> und was mich auch ständig nervt ist das gekurbel in parkplätze rein womit man den ganzen nachfolgenden verkehr aufhält,während ungelogene 20 m weiter diverse parkplätze frei sind,wo man ohne probleme reinkäme,aber dafür müsste man ja 20 m weiter laufen...da könnte ich aussteigen und die ausm wagen ziehen...wie kann man nur so super faul sein?die zeit die ich mit dem reinkurbeln verbrauche hab ich doch fett wieder drin indem ich ein paar meter weiteren laufweg habe...ist mir echt ein rätsel sowas...udn ich red dabei nicht wo es aus kübeln schüttet,sondern selbst bei herrlichsten sonnenschein, bloss nicht ein meter weiter als notwendig laufen...aber scheint eine zivilisationskrankheit zu sein...


Die Menschen sind eben eine primitive Rasse ^^

Mit Vulkaniern hat man solche Probleme nicht ^^


----------



## shadow24 (26. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Die Menschen sind eben eine primitive Rasse ^^
> 
> Mit Vulkaniern hat man solche Probleme nicht ^^



jo,udn gerade beim fahrverhalten merkt man WIE primitiv...

das denke ich bei vulkaniern auch.die wären auf den quadratzentimeter genau eingeparkt die kutschen.aber in einem rutsch...


----------



## ego1899 (26. November 2012)

Vulkanier können aber bestimmt kein Auto fahren...


----------



## Magogan (26. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Vulkanier können aber bestimmt kein Auto fahren...


Ich wette, sie können es sehr schnell lernen.


----------



## Davatar (26. November 2012)

Also ne Parkkorrektur dauert maximal 3 Minuten. So viel Zeit kann sich echt jeder nehmen...


----------



## tear_jerker (26. November 2012)

an einer Uni mit ca 70% Frauenanteil (dank vieler Lehramtsstudiengängen) erleb ich sowas auf dem Uniparkplatz ständig. Zur Belustigung aller klemm ich ab und zu mal ein Stück Papier unter die Scheibenwischer mit "Geil geparkt A****loch". das bringt zwar nix aber ich hab meine Genugtuung.
Was ich aber schon immer mal machen wollte ist, eine sehr lange Kette zu nehmen, sie durch Fahrer- und Beifahrertür ziehen und mit einem Vorhängeschloss abschließen.


----------



## Wolfmania (26. November 2012)

Also wenn ich welche sehe die mal wieder bekloppt parken, dann sind das miest welche mit nem Nummernschild mit 3 Buchstaben...das erklärt dann alles...Landeier halt die sonst Trecker fahren :-)


----------



## Konov (26. November 2012)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Also wenn ich welche sehe die mal wieder bekloppt parken, dann sind das miest welche *mit nem Nummernschild mit 3 Buchstaben*...das erklärt dann alles...Landeier halt die sonst Trecker fahren :-)



AHAHAHAHA stimmt... entweder Ossis oder Landeier oder beides zusammen


----------



## Aun (26. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> AHAHAHAHA stimmt... entweder Ossis oder Landeier oder beides zusammen



komisch, dass bei uns an den hochschulen nur die wessis dämlich parken... und nu machn kopp zu


----------



## Ogil (26. November 2012)

Der ganze Beitrag ist so herrlich doitsch: Einerseits ueberhaupt ueber solch Kleinigkeit zu diskutieren, andererseits die Haltung "Alle parken doof - besonders im Vergleich zu einem Park-Gott wie mir!" und dann noch ausgrenzen mit "Wer nicht parken kann ist entweder Frau oder Ossi oder zumindest vom Lande!". Vorurteile und Klischees. Welcome to Krautland!


----------



## Konov (26. November 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Vorurteile und Klischees. Welcome to Krautland!



Genau das war die Ironie in meinem Beitrag die offenbar nicht jeder hier zu erkennen vermag 

Trotz diesem selten dämlichen  Smilie


Also liebe Ossis, kriegt euch wieder ein, war nurn Witz.


----------



## tear_jerker (26. November 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Der ganze Beitrag ist so herrlich doitsch: Einerseits ueberhaupt ueber solch Kleinigkeit zu diskutieren, andererseits die Haltung "Alle parken doof - besonders im Vergleich zu einem Park-Gott wie mir!" und dann noch ausgrenzen mit "Wer nicht parken kann ist entweder Frau oder Ossi oder zumindest vom Lande!". Vorurteile und Klischees. Welcome to Krautland!



mal davon ab das es wirklich klischeés sind parken frauen im schnitt wirklich schlechter aufgrund es schlechteren räumlichen sehens. dafür können die ja nichtmal was


----------



## Wynn (26. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MXGNUQEThtY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



^^


----------



## shadow24 (26. November 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> _Der ganze Beitrag ist so herrlich doitsch: Einerseits ueberhaupt ueber solch Kleinigkeit zu diskutieren_,
> jo hast recht,lass uns lieber den 1000.beitrag ich hab was neues,ich reg mich,ich freu mich,etc. ins forum stellen.hab ich heute noch gar nicht gemacht...
> _
> andererseits die Haltung "Alle parken doof - besonders im Vergleich zu einem Park-Gott wie mir!"
> ...


----------



## Bandit 1 (26. November 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> this...
> und was mich auch ständig nervt ist das gekurbel in parkplätze rein womit man den ganzen nachfolgenden verkehr aufhält,während ungelogene 20 m weiter diverse parkplätze frei sind,wo man ohne probleme reinkäme,aber dafür müsste man ja 20 m weiter laufen...da könnte ich aussteigen und die ausm wagen ziehen...wie kann man nur so super faul sein?die zeit die ich mit dem reinkurbeln verbrauche hab ich doch fett wieder drin indem ich ein paar meter weiteren laufweg habe...ist mir echt ein rätsel sowas...udn ich red dabei nicht wo es aus kübeln schüttet,sondern selbst bei herrlichsten sonnenschein, bloss nicht ein meter weiter als notwendig laufen...aber scheint eine zivilisationskrankheit zu sein...



Ich gehe 3 mal die Woche ins Fitnessstudio. Was mich da immer zum schmunzeln bringt sind die, die sich in die total beschissenen Parkplätze
direkt vor der Tür quetschen und *DANN* 30 Minuten aufs Laufband gehen.....

Anstatt mal 100 Meter weg zu parken, schön bequem in einer riesigen Parklücke, nein da wird gezirkelt und gequetscht nur um ein paar Schritte
zu sparen. 
Und dann aber Sport machen...


----------



## Theopa (26. November 2012)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Also wenn ich welche sehe die mal wieder bekloppt parken, dann sind das miest welche mit nem Nummernschild mit 3 Buchstaben...das erklärt dann alles...Landeier halt die sonst Trecker fahren :-)



Und von den "Landeiern" kommt dann der Klischeehafte Spruch "Städter können nicht auf Landstraßen fahren" zurück. Beides mag wohl seinen wahren Kern haben. Wer nicht täglich in winzige Lücken einparken muss verliert die Übung, wer nicht täglich auf Landstraßen fährt vergisst, dass man dort 100 und nicht 60 fährt....

Dennoch sind solche Sprüche erstmal pauschalisierender Blödsinn.


----------



## xynlovesit (26. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> komisch, dass bei uns an den hochschulen nur die wessis dämlich parken... und nu machn kopp zu



Warum nennt der Ossis die Wessis "Wessis" ? 

Weil sie das Wort "Spezialisten" nicht aussprechen können!


----------



## shadow24 (26. November 2012)

Bandit schrieb:


> Ich gehe 3 mal die Woche ins Fitnessstudio. Was mich da immer zum schmunzeln bringt sind die, die sich in die total beschissenen Parkplätze
> direkt vor der Tür quetschen und *DANN* 30 Minuten aufs Laufband gehen.....
> 
> Anstatt mal 100 Meter weg zu parken, schön bequem in einer riesigen Parklücke, nein da wird gezirkelt und gequetscht nur um ein paar Schritte
> ...



haha,geil...wie in dem fitnesstudio wo ich immer hingehe...ein riesenparkplatz aber die ersten zwei reihen werden immer zugequetscht als gäbs da was umsonst...ist das nicht irgendwie schizophren zum sport zu fahren aber nicht ein meter zu weit laufen vom auto bis zum fitnesstudio???


----------



## Xidish (26. November 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ...


Häng Dir ein Schild um, wo draufsteht, was Du mit solchen Parkern machen willst -
und ich würde mir dann noch mehr Zeit beim Einparken lassen.
------------------------------------------------------------
Immer wird sich über andere Fahrer aufgeregt - selber bin ich ja der Beste.
Wer so denkt, hat i.m.A. nix im Straßenverkehr zu suchen.
Selbstüberschätzung ist die Ursache aller Ursachen.
---------------------------------------------------
Sorry, sollte nicht zu persönlich gemeint sein. 



xynlovesit schrieb:


> Warum nennt der Ossis die Wessis "Wessis" ?
> Weil sie das Wort "Spezialisten" nicht aussprechen können!


gäääääääääääääääääääääääääääähn pp


----------



## shadow24 (28. November 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Häng Dir ein Schild um, wo draufsteht, was Du mit solchen Parkern machen willst -
> und ich würde mir dann noch mehr Zeit beim Einparken lassen.
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> Immer wird sich über andere Fahrer aufgeregt - selber bin ich ja der Beste.
> ...




nein,sorry,ist wohl falsch rüber gekommen.ich würde mich selbst nicht als guten fahrer bezeichnen.ich selbst habe oft schwierigkeiten mit dem einparken...
mir ging es um die faulheit der leute,die sich in eine echt kleine parklücke quetschen müssen,weil die 10 m näher am ziel liegt,anstatt die weiter hinten zu benutzen und dann da rumkurbeln wie blöd...


----------



## Xidish (28. November 2012)

Moin und ah okay, nun verstehe auch ich Deine Aussage richtig. 

Habe gestern 2 nette Videos gefunden, was das einparken angeht (dbaei hatte ich nach Musikvids geguckt^^).





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WJEOHGCo2I4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 + 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2IBl6kWTdgM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



einfach nur köstlich ...


----------



## Miss Mojo (28. November 2012)

Also ich bin nicht sehr geübt im einparken in engen Parkhäusesrn. Und ich hab schon ein wirklich sehr kleines Auto - finde ich ganz schön schwer wenn dann rechts und links fette Kombis stehen die direkt auf der Linie parken. Da kann ich mir dann meine Beulen schon ausmalen wenn Mutti mit 2 Kindern wieder zum Auto kommt... 

Ich selbst korrigiere immer noch mal, egal ob ich zu weit vom Bürgersteig wegstehe oder irgendwie schief da stehe... ich hab ja selber keine Lust drauf, dass mich einer andötzt weil ich da scheisse stehe, von daher ist das wohl eher Selbstzweck


----------



## ego1899 (28. November 2012)

Miss schrieb:


> ich hab ja selber keine Lust drauf, dass mich einer andötzt weil ich da scheisse stehe, von daher ist das wohl eher Selbstzweck



Bringt nur bedingt was. Es gibt Leute wie meine Schwester, die immer so weit zurück fahren bis sie einen Kontakt spüren. Dann wird wieder ein wenig nach vorne gefahren und et voilá: Eingeparkt!  xD


----------



## Manowar (28. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Bringt nur bedingt was. Es gibt Leute wie meine Schwester, die immer so weit zurück fahren bis sie einen Kontakt spüren.



Das ist nicht dein ernst oder?


----------



## Arosk (28. November 2012)

Die weißen Linien müssen in die Nase.


----------



## ego1899 (28. November 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Das ist nicht dein ernst oder?



Doch doch, dass macht die tatsächlich so ^^ Zwar nicht prinzipiell, aber wenn die Lücke sehr klein ist? Ich mein da passiert ja auch nix, aber is schon irgendwie ganz schön dämlich 

Sie hat ja auch diverse Einparkhilfe im Auto (Piep-Dingens, Kamera), aber darauf ist einfach kein Verlass. Nicht so wie auf die gute, alte Stoßstange haha xD


----------



## Legendary (28. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Doch doch, dass macht die tatsächlich so ^^ Zwar nicht prinzipiell, aber wenn die Lücke sehr klein ist? Ich mein da passiert ja auch nix, aber is schon irgendwie ganz schön dämlich
> 
> Sie hat ja auch diverse Einparkhilfe im Auto (Piep-Dingens, Kamera), aber darauf ist einfach kein Verlass. Nicht so wie auf die gute, alte Stoßstange haha xD



Das heißt also sie touchiert andere Autos? Zack...gäb gleich ne Anzeige von mir wenn das mein Auto wär.


----------



## Manowar (28. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Das heißt also sie touchiert andere Autos? Zack...gäb gleich ne Anzeige von mir wenn das mein Auto wär.



Wenns mein Auto wäre, würd ich sie anhalten und die Bullen rufen. 
Ginge dann sofort zu meinem Anwalt.

Bei anderen Autos, würde ich mindestens die Bullen anrufen und denen alles schildern und die Kennzeichen durchgeben.

Kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein..


----------



## Nyume (28. November 2012)

Das Video wor der eine Typ den Vordermann wegschiebt scheint aus Frankreich zu kommen. Da war es "normal" dass man die Handbremse nicht anzieht beim Parken, damit andere leute den eigenen Wagen vorsichtig nach vorne bzw zurück schieben können um einparken zu können.
Und solange man das vorsichtig macht und der Parkende die Handbremse nicht angezogen hat klappt das auch wie man in dem Video oben sehen kann 


Ich selbst versuche allerdings immer möglichst mittig und gescheit zu parken. Da unser Raumschiff von der Länge her meistens nen Stückchen übersteht, sollten wenigstens die Außenabstände passen. ;D
Außer natürlich ich komm Freitag Abends kurz vor Ladenschluss noch auf den leeren REWE Parkplatz, da dürfens dann auch schonmal 2 Parklücken sein


----------



## ego1899 (28. November 2012)

Also sie fährt jetzt nicht mit ihrem Panzer durch die Innenstadt und demoliert andere Autos, ich reden von einem gelegentlichen minimalem Kontakt beim rangieren in der Parklücke, Stoßstange an Stoßstang und das auch nicht immer.
Das hört sich bei euch gleich voll hart an 

Ich find das jetzt nich so wild. Also wenn jemand wegen sowas die Polizei holen würde, dann könnt ich ihn nur noch auslachen glaube ich.
Was die Blue Man Group bestimmt (innerlich) auch tut, wenn sie wegen sowas antanzen müssen...


----------



## Manowar (29. November 2012)

Es ist der eigentum anderer, den sie beschädigt.

Mir ist mal so eine hinten reingeditscht.
Die Stoßstange wurde dadurch minimal verformt. 
Durch diese Verformung, hatte 2 Stellen Kontakt.
Und durch diesen Kontakt konnten diese 2 Stellen aufeinander reiben.
Was passiert dadurch? -> Rost kann kommen.

Also tu so ein Scheiss nicht einfach als Kleinkram ab.
Sie baut scheisse!

Vor kurzem noch auf dem Parkplatz, wo ein älterer Herr seine Tür an ein Auto "knallt".
Ich spreche ihn drauf an und es kommt nur "Bei dem alten Auto, macht das doch garnichts".
-> Bullen.


----------



## bkeleanor (29. November 2012)

Ich achte immer auf paralleles im Parkfeld stehen und auf kein Kontakt.
Ausserdem stelle ich die Lenkung immer auf "geradeaus" zurück. weil mit eingeschlagener lenkung parken ist böse (ausser in San Francisco -> da ist es pflicht, damit die karre nicht weg rollt).


----------



## Manowar (29. November 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> (ausser in San Francisco -> da ist es pflicht, damit die karre nicht weg rollt).



Das machst du da eigentlich überall.
Der "Tüv" bei den Amis ist..naja


----------



## Theopa (30. November 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Vor kurzem noch auf dem Parkplatz, wo ein älterer Herr seine Tür an ein Auto "knallt".
> Ich spreche ihn drauf an und es kommt nur "Bei dem alten Auto, macht das doch garnichts".
> -> Bullen.



Erinnert mich sehr an meinen Post weiter oben, keine Ahnung wieso es scheinbar so viele Leute mit dieser Ansicht gibt... 

Naja, ich hab mich in Bar auszahlen lassen, anscheinend wollte der Andere keinen Stress mit der Versicherung haben ( Ob da wohl jemand sonst die 200% erreichen würde?  ). Bei dem Auto wäre es wrklich herzlich egal gewesen, damals noch mit einer Karre unterwegs gewesen, die nur noch der Rost zusammengehalten hat. Trotzdem ist es noch mein Eigentum, da hat einfach keiner mutwillig Kratzer rein zu machen...


----------



## Manowar (30. November 2012)

Das habe ich allerdings mal gemacht. 
Hatte mal nen E36, der nach und nach außeinander fiel. Hab mich aber auch kein Stück drum gekümmert.
Da ist mir einer in die Seite gefahren -> Beide Türen verbeult.
Im Innenraum..hmm.. da ist ne Dose Bauschaum losgegangen. 
Dann ist da noch jemand mit nem Schlüssel ans Auto gegangen
etc pp.. irgendwann nur noch ein einziger haufen Mist.
Ging dann für ~450 nach Afrika.
Trotzdem vermiss ich das Auto :>

Jedenfalls.. Morgends an der Berufsschule, ist mir einer beim Einparken, in die Karre gefahren.
Der total aufgeregt gewesen und sogar "Gehts dir gut? Hast du dir was getan?!" 
Hab ihm gesagt, dass er sich keinen Kopf drum machen braucht, hab den Schaden kurz durchgerechnet und ihm gesagt, mit was für nem Preis, wir das privat machen können.
Wegen der Klapperkiste Bullen oder sonstwas zu holen, wäre da wirklich behämmert gewesen - außerdem hatte ich noch kein Kaffee.

Hab mir die ganzen Schäden immer auszahlen lassen, um auf ein neues Auto zu sparen.
Wurde dann mein erster E39


----------



## DieLutte (3. Dezember 2012)

Einfach ein kleines Auto kaufen dann ist es total egal wie man im Parkplatz steht. Fort Ka ftw


----------



## Magogan (3. Dezember 2012)

DieLutte schrieb:


> Einfach ein kleines Auto kaufen dann ist es total egal wie man im Parkplatz steht. Fort Ka ftw


Die Leute, die auf der Rückbank sitzen müssen, werden sich dann bestimmt freuen ^^


----------



## Xidish (3. Dezember 2012)

Mit 'nem Kleinstwagen kann man viel problemloser einparken. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach und die Polizei nimmt das mit der Parkordnung auch nicht immer so genau (wobei Folgendes Bild irgendwie gestellt aussieht). 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und vieel schlimmer wie Falschparken finde ich Folgendes.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Konov (3. Dezember 2012)

Auch wenn es die meisten der Autoliebenden Deutschen nur ungern hören: Dem Fahrrad gehört die Zukunft. ^^

Wenige europäische Städte machen es vor und in gefühlten 500 Jahren begreift es wohl auch der Rest der Menschheit, bis dahin kloppen sich alle um die Parkplätze 

(Die Theorie der Bildung urbaner Megacities vorausgesetzt)


----------



## Manowar (3. Dezember 2012)

DieLutte schrieb:


> Einfach ein kleines Auto kaufen dann ist es total egal wie man im Parkplatz steht. Fort Ka ftw



Jupp. 
Ich sitze bei nem Unfall, lieber in einem Smart/KA/106/etc, als in meinem Dicken.



Konov schrieb:


> Auch wenn es die meisten der Autoliebenden Deutschen nur ungern hören: Dem Fahrrad gehört die Zukunft. ^^



Inzwischen hat wirklich jeder begriffen, das du Fahrrad fährst. Passt, aber übertreibs mal nicht.

Wer in einer großen Stadt wohnt und mitm Auto fährt, hat tatsächlich nen Knall, aber ansonsten gehts schlecht ohne.
Wenn ich nicht weit weg muss und kein Gepäck habe, fahr ich auch Fahrrad. Sollte Pflicht werden..dann gäbs auch keine Fettleibigkeit mehr.


----------



## Legendary (3. Dezember 2012)

Achja ich hab euch ja noch was vorenthalten...selbst vor ca. 2 Monaten im Parkhaus beim Ikea in Salzburg fotografiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



:>


----------



## Konov (3. Dezember 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Inzwischen hat wirklich jeder begriffen, das du Fahrrad fährst. Passt, aber übertreibs mal nicht.
> 
> Wer in einer großen Stadt wohnt und mitm Auto fährt, hat tatsächlich nen Knall, aber ansonsten gehts schlecht ohne.
> Wenn ich nicht weit weg muss und kein Gepäck habe, fahr ich auch Fahrrad. Sollte Pflicht werden..dann gäbs auch keine Fettleibigkeit mehr.



Es geht ja nicht um mich ^^ ich wusste dass das wieder kommt.
Es ist tatsächlich so, dass ökonomisch wie ökologisch der Weg des Fahrrads langfristig jede Stadt "ergreifen" wird. Nur wie ich bereits sagte, kann das auch noch 500 Jahre dauern, denn bisher waren wir ja auch zu blöd uns um das Klima zu kümmern 


Und Thema große Stadt... sagte ich ja ebenfalls... Theorie der urbanen Megacities...

Wer irgendwo aufm Dorf versauert wird halt nie Fahrradfahren


----------



## Manowar (3. Dezember 2012)

Das ist hier einfach unmöglich.
Und ich versauere aufm Dorf und fahre Fahrrad 
Mein Ort hier hat 12k Einwohner. Daneben jeweils eine mit 10k, 13k und 15k.
Ohne Auto ist man hier einfach aufgeschmissen.


----------



## Konov (3. Dezember 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Das ist hier einfach unmöglich.
> Und ich versauere aufm Dorf und fahre Fahrrad
> Mein Ort hier hat 12k Einwohner. Daneben jeweils eine mit 10k, 13k und 15k.
> Ohne Auto ist man hier einfach aufgeschmissen.




Jo, das meinte ich.... mal sehen ob die Theorie der urbanen Megacities irgendwann Wirklichkeit wird


----------



## skyline930 (3. Dezember 2012)

Normalerweise zieh ich grade, außer bspw. bei uns zuhause weil jeder von unseren Nachbarn meint parken zu müssen wie der letzte *****.
Parkplätze bei irgendwelchen Shoppingmalls aus eigenem Interesse gerade hinstellen


----------

